# Logitech G15 Keyboard



## lamarethington (Aug 23, 2008)

I have this keyboard and it stores strings of data that you use frequently that can be reproduced by pushing associated function keys whenvever you want.

These macros are saved in profiles. And it is my understanding that these profiles imported so that several macro's used by one person could be shared and used by another person. 

My problem is, I can not find where these are saved. I recently had a fatal flaw in the OS on my primary hard drive. Most of the data seems fine, but I had to install a new windows xp on my other drive. The profile with my macro's on it contained alot of information such as passwords to email accounts and such that I no longer remember.

What I need to know is, where logitech has its profiles saved so i can transfer them over to the new system and save my email account et all. 

Thanks so much.

Lamar

P.S.
I already checked in the programs folders under program files


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

In Windows Search, type *.lgp and click Desktop.

This should find all of the files with extension .lgp (Logitech Profile). You can save each of the files separately to your new computer, or drag-and-drop the entire folder. [IF the files are saved in different locations, please ensure you note which file goes in which folder on your new machine.]

Please post back with a result (positive or negative), and post the location of the profiles folder so we can help others who may have the same or a similar problem.

Welcome to TSF. We hope you enjoy your stay.


----------

